# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Українці! Я звертаюсь до вас по допомогу!

## Yazeed

Ось слухаю тут одну пісю, текст якої не міг повністю розчути. Може, хтось допоможе? Заздалегідь дякую! )))  http://mp3.tezahid.com/ua/Taras%20Kurch ... E4i%FE.mp3 
Ясні зорі і темні очі
Полонили мене в безодні ночі.
тільки лиш тепер, тепер я знаю,
що тебе одну, тебе кохаю.
Серцем лину я до тебе
і на зорі ясні, (..?) небі
(..?) сни, кольорові мрії.
Я не хочу жити без надії. 
Поверни мені надію,
Поверни мені життя і мрію,
Проведи крізь(?) (..?) дня і ночі,
Тільки лише я закрию очі. (х2) 
В небі чистім, де ясні зорі
Я пливу один в вечірнім морі,
Де немає сліз, журби й печалі,
Я пливу собі(?) все далі й далі.
Я пливу назустріч долі(?)
І ведуть мене небесні зорі,
(..?) сни, (..?) мрії(?).
Я не можу жити без надії. 
Поверни мені надію,
Поверни мені життя і мрію,
Проведи крізь(?) (..?) дня і ночі,
Тільки лише я закрию очі. (х2)

----------


## Lampada

*Поверни мені надію* 
Слова: Тарас Курчик
Музика: Тарас Курчик 
Виконання: Тарас Курчик  
Поверни...                       | (5)
Поверни мені надію...            | (3) 
Ясні зорі і темні очі
Полонили мене в безодні ночі.
Тільки лиш тепер, тепер я знаю,
Що тебе одну, тебе кохаю.
Серцем лину я до тебе
І на зорі ясні, що на небі
У казкові сни, кольорові мрії.
Я не хочу жити без надії. 
Приспів:
Поверни мені надію,              |
Поверни мені життя і мрію,       |
Проведи крізь прірву дня і ночі, |
Тільки лише я закрию очі.        | (2) 
В небі чистім, де ясні зорі
Я пливу один в вечірнім морі,
Де немає сліз, журби й печалі,
Я пливу собі все далі й далі.
Я пливу назустріч долі
І ведуть мене небесні зорі,
У казкові сни, кольорові мрії.
Я не можу жити без надії. 
Приспів. 
Поверни...                       | (4)
Поверни мені надію...            | (2)  
Джерело: сайт "Українські пісні"  http://www.pisni.org.ua

----------

